# Milwaukee tools



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

I have completely changed my mind on Milwaukee tools for the better. After the post I had put up on here about the copper cutter I recieved a private message from a Milwaukee rep. He asked me the issues I have been having with the tools and wanted to make things right if he could. And I must say he kept his word and made things right so I take back the things I said about Milwaukee tools and I will buy them again.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

That is good they are standing behind there products. I like there corded tools, but there 12v line is crap. Hackzall is terrible.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Will said:


> That is good they are standing behind there products. I like there corded tools, but there 12v line is crap. Hackzall is terrible.


Their cordless stuff has always been crap.


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Milwaukee cordless used to be great when it was made in the USA, but now it's shyte!


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Tim`s Plumbing said:


> I have completely changed my mind on Milwaukee tools for the better. After the post I had put up on here about the coppe cutter I recieved a private message from a Milwaukee rep. He asked me the issues I have been having with the tools and wanted to make things right if he could. And I must say he kept his word and made things right so I take back the things I said about Milwaukee tools and I will buy them again.



Glad to hear it. We've got tons of red tools and have no issues with the corded stuff - the cordless they can keep. I've been left in the lurch one too many times with their battery operated products to take another chance at kitting up with them again. I've got buckets full of sawzalls and drills that are no good...


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I like my Milwaukee tools, 

the Copper Cutter saves time and my wrist, the cutting wheel lasts forever

the PVC Cutter does what its made to do, the batt last forever and so does the blade

my hacksaw died lessthan a month after I got, but for that month I used it alot and it was a tough cookie


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I've had issues with batteries over the years, but I've never had any problems with the tools.

I've plumbed many high end homes out in the middle of nowhere with nothing more than cordless tools and a battery inverter.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I have had good luck with the 18 volt lithium ion cordless set I have. The batteries have held up good for going on three years.


----------



## coast to coast (Feb 17, 2012)

Tim`s Plumbing said:


> I have completely changed my mind on Milwaukee tools for the better. After the post I had put up on here about the copper cutter I recieved a private message from a Milwaukee rep. He asked me the issues I have been having with the tools and wanted to make things right if he could. And I must say he kept his word and made things right so I take back the things I said about Milwaukee tools and I will buy them again.


Give him my # and tell him I want the new press tool . Oh and tell him to check my post for all the good things I have to say about milwuakee gear . For the guys who aren't fans and complain about the cordless tools and batteries are u complaining about the new red lithium batteries because if so I don't get it . I use mine on the daily with no complaints . Now the stuff was junk but so was all the old battery technology .


----------



## Baloo (May 5, 2011)

I've heard complaints about the 12v hackzall, but I have the 18v with the new lithium battery, and just love it. I have worked the heck out of it with no problems what so ever. I think now they have gone the lithium batteries, things have greatly improved. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## evilcyrus (Apr 27, 2009)

Same boat.... its not there tools it the cheap guts on inside 12v haxksaw open er up look at motor wires fall off mines done it 2 times now n copper cutters went to ****e havnt tibkn with tat yet... everything i own is milwaukeeee they do stand behind themselves i want a new hacksaw n tube cutter sick of em breakn n being repared


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I got my Hackzall when it first came out. The original batteries were meh. Then I got the PEX tool with the Red Lithium batteries, made a big difference.

My 18v lithium stuff is awesome as is having a 5 year warranty and a service center nearby.


----------



## skitian (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm on my third 12v hackzall in about 2 years, but I've put them through a ton of abuse. Most of the time I use my 18v gear, and save the the 12v hackzall for tight spots and the 12v drill for doing no hub


----------



## Dmaz (Jan 11, 2011)

If you buy the 12V XC batteries, they last quite a while in the hackzall, and have way more power. I agree that the original batteries sucked big time, but the red lithium standards seem to work quite well.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

My problem with the 12v line is not with the batteries. Its with the poorly built tools. My hackzall lasted less than 6 months and all it was good for was cutting sheetrock.


----------



## Drumma Plumma (Jun 5, 2012)

Will said:


> My problem with the 12v line is not with the batteries. Its with the poorly built tools. My hackzall lasted less than 6 months and all it was good for was cutting sheetrock.


Yes, that's about all the 12V is good for with the regular batteries (sheetrock, PVC, plywood). Put in one of the XC batteries and you will get a LOT more power. 

I just killed my hackzall after 2 years, but I abuse the bejebus out of it! Mine finally met it's maker while cutting out a piece of 2" galvy on a vent line in the wall, under the kitchen cabinet. None of my other saws would get into that space.

A GC friend of mine has the Bosch version of the hackzall and it suuuuuucks compared to the Milwaukee.

The tubing cutter, PVC cutter, hand nailer (for hanging J-hooks between joists), right angle drill (for tight spots), and 1/4" hex driver (use with fitting brushes for copper tube prep) are all tools that I cannot imagine working without.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I guess it is hit or miss then with the Milwaukee line of tools. I've gotten mostly misses lately, I'm pretty much done with Milwaukee until they start to put out better stuff.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Will said:


> That is good they are standing behind there products. I like there corded tools, but there 12v line is crap. Hackzall is terrible.


 






I bought the Milwaukee 18V drill/screw gun (cordless) years ago and I'll never purchase another battery tool again. I've replaced the batteries several times at $ 70.00 each, once it started to lightly drizzle and that fried my charger (they cost $ 50.00). I'll keep it but never buy another cordless tool again. I prefer electric.

I don't blame Milwaukee for these mishaps, it's my fault that I let my charger get wet, but cordless tools are high-maintenance in my opinion.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Will said:


> My problem with the 12v line is not with the batteries. Its with the poorly built tools. My hackzall lasted less than 6 months and all it was good for was cutting sheetrock.


What are you trying to cut with it lol castiron. Its made for sheetrock or johnibolts or pvc . I have all of the m12 tools and they all work great if you understand their limitations . the impact drill is great , the copper cutters is great the hackzall is limited in its ability but great for the small jobs especially with the newer batteries.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

The red corded tools (holehawg and superhawg) I have perform flawlessly. The only red cordless I have is the uponor 18v expander and thus far I have no complaints whatsoever.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

justme said:


> What are you trying to cut with it lol castiron. Its made for sheetrock or johnibolts or pvc . I have all of the m12 tools and they all work great if you understand their limitations . the impact drill is great , the copper cutters is great the hackzall is limited in its ability but great for the small jobs especially with the newer batteries.



So you want tools that cost $150+ to just cut sheetrock?:blink: My utility knife can cut that, and it was $5..... Can't see it cutting t-bolts either, too much vibration, would do more harm than good. Since the blade stroke is so short the hackzall would have a hard time cutting over 3/4" pvc, I'd prefer to use PVC ratchet cutters on that size range. I had my Hackzall for about a 1/2 a year before it crapped out and died. The only thing it was useful on is cutting sheetrock.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Will said:


> So you want tools that cost $150+ to just cut sheetrock?:blink: My utility knife can cut that, and it was $5..... Can't see it cutting t-bolts either, too much vibration, would do more harm than good. Since the blade stroke is so short the hackzall would have a hard time cutting over 3/4" pvc, I'd prefer to use PVC ratchet cutters on that size range. I had my Hackzall for about a 1/2 a year before it crapped out and died. The only thing it was useful on is cutting sheetrock.


So apparently it does not hackz all? :laughing:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

No it doesn't hack up much at all. The tool is completely worthless and not needed.


----------



## coast to coast (Feb 17, 2012)

For all the haters . How u like us now ? Try that with your dewalt or makita cordless bandsaw . Oh thats right they don't make one , why because carpenters don't need a bandsaw lol . That thing is a
Beast 3" cast , bi , gal , cop , butter to that thing .


----------



## Boundry (Jul 14, 2012)

I love my milwakee stuff. I carry a good portion of their 12v line. The hackzall works good on a variety of things, just don't let it get even slightly wet.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Boundry said:


> I love my milwakee stuff. I carry a good portion of their 12v line. The hackzall works good on a variety of things, just don't let it get even slightly wet.


 
good thing our job doesnt come in contact with water much :whistling2: 

:laughing:


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Milwaukee tools are junk IMO. Ever since everything has been made in china. It's really no different than Bosch or hitachi. I have a a few quality milwaukee tools left that were made in USA. I have a 12 year old key chuck sawzall and a nice 1/2 corded drill. I am really impressed with hilti tools these days, I have a impact driver that I bought in 07 that even with the original batteries, still works just as good as the day it was new. I know guys who go through a Milwaukee sawzall every year.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

coast to coast said:


> For all the haters . How u like us now ? Try that with your dewalt or makita cordless bandsaw . Oh thats right they don't make one , why because carpenters don't need a bandsaw lol . That thing is a
> Beast 3" cast , bi , gal , cop , butter to that thing .



well I do love my milwaukee tools but I do have a dewalt 18v bandsaw that is pretty good.:yes:


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I love Milwaukee 12v cordless tools. I use my hackzall for bolts, copper&plastic piping, wood, Sheetrock, carving the thanksgiving turkey, etc etc

Now that they have improved the batteries the only major flaw with the hackzall is the metal gear(s) that sit inside the tool just behind the shaft. If these get slightly wet they will rust and stick the next time you go to use it. When this happens the motor will over heat causing it to fry or the wires will melt right off it. This can also fry the switch.

If your a plumber its going to get wet. To keep from ruining the tool, put it away blade down if it gets wet. If it still freezes up on you, DON'T KEEP PULLING THE TRIGGER. Put some 3 in 1 oil down the shaft and put away blade side up for a day or so. If this doesn't work, tap it with a hammer as you pull the trigger for SHORT intervals. 

If that doesn't work, take it apart, tap gear housing as you pull the trigger.

And if that doesn't work, your tool is f'd up, go buy a new one:laughing:


----------



## coast to coast (Feb 17, 2012)

justme said:


> well I do love my milwaukee tools but I do have a dewalt 18v bandsaw that is pretty good.:yes:


 Cords are becoming a thing of the past . I demo'd a two story house plumbing and heating with my 18 volt cordless bandsaw . Can't wait to get the cordless grinder so I can get in the spots that are to tight for my bandsaw .


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Milwaukee tools are junk IMO. Ever since everything has been made in china. It's really no different than Bosch or hitachi. I have a a few quality milwaukee tools left that were made in USA. I have a 12 year old key chuck sawzall and a nice 1/2 corded drill. I am really impressed with hilti tools these days, I have a impact driver that I bought in 07 that even with the original batteries, still works just as good as the day it was new. I know guys who go through a Milwaukee sawzall every year.


I personally have only had great results with my Milwaukee tools. My friend who has spent thousands on hilti tools has had many problems and all of his tools have had to be replaced at least twice then when they stop making that model you need to buy the next. He has started purchasing only Milwaukee tools. 

I have never had to replace a single Milwaukee tool ever! I do plumbing, he does shelving!


----------



## Drumma Plumma (Jun 5, 2012)

If your hackzall craps out under warranty, then why don't you send it back. I gave mine to my Milwaukee dealer and he got Milwaukee to replace it 1.5 years after purchase. There are spots that my hackzall can get into that no other tool can.

I have the M18 grinder and it is a beast. M18 Band saw is next purchase for me, right after the M12 Press Tool.

The M12 PVC shears, copper cutter, palm nailer and 1/4" driver make residential rough in an absolute breeze for me.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Drumma Plumma said:


> If your hackzall craps out under warranty, then why don't you send it back. I gave mine to my Milwaukee dealer and he got Milwaukee to replace it 1.5 years after purchase. There are spots that my hackzall can get into that no other tool can.
> 
> I have the M18 grinder and it is a beast. M18 Band saw is next purchase for me, right after the M12 Press Tool.
> 
> The M12 PVC shears, copper cutter, palm nailer and 1/4" driver make residential rough in an absolute breeze for me.


I prefer my tools to work so I don't have to send them off for replacement only 6 months after purchase.


----------



## Drumma Plumma (Jun 5, 2012)

Will said:


> I prefer my tools to work so I don't have to send them off for replacement only 6 months after purchase.


Sorry to hear you had a bad experience with it. I beat the living crap out of mine for a year and a half before it finally gave out while cutting 2" galvanized in a wall behind a kitchen cabinet (which I had done several times before with the same tool). I had very mild expectations of the hackzall when I bought it and constantly pushed past what I thought it could reasonably do. BTW, Milwaukee gave me a new saw under warranty.

Did you buy a different compact saw?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

No I didn't get another compact saw. I didn't really use my Hackzall for much other than sheetrock anyway so when it died I didn't bother replacing it.


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

I love my m18 hacksall use it just about everyday for the past year lithium batteries hold a good charge no complaints about milwaukee


----------

